

Ask HN: I'm a developer with a product, and need a non-tech partner - ma77c

Like almost everyone else on HN, I receive my fair share of the usual “I-have-a-billion-dollar-idea, and-need-a-developer-to-implement-it” emails. However, what happens in the opposite case?<p>I am a developer with a “slight entrepreneurial bent”. Over the past several months, I have been working on a little product (nothing close to a "billion-dollar idea" though) that is now ready to launch. However, while I have the tech skills to get it built and launched, I feel the product really needs the input of someone with a sales/market/”community-building” mind-set -- particularly since most the data required to make this work will be crowd-sourced.<p>Any ideas, comments, suggestions? (apart from reaching out to family and friends -- they’re not exactly the entrepreneurial kind!). Thank you!
======
pjnewton
I'd be glad to connect to chat more about what your product is and to see if
I'd be able to help you out. My email is in my profile.

------
shail
it will be nice idea to share the startup you are talking about to get more
people interested to respond.

